# Windows XP Update Batch File



## type_r12 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am pretty new to making batch files, but I have a fairly good description of what I want it to do. Basically, I want the file to scan for installed KBxxxxxx files in the system directory in reference to a list in a text document that can be updated. If the patch is installed it goes to the next KBxxxxxx file, if it isn't installed it runs the KBxxxxxx file. Make sense.

So I want two files. XPPatch.bat and KBfiles.txt

Is this possible?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why reinvent the wheel or try doing something like that with a batch file.
http://autopatcher.com/

If you are going to attempt this with a batch file, you would probably want to use this.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282784


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I can almost guarantee that there are several scripts available that do this exact thing. I don't have time to run the searches for you right now. Have you looked? Depending on the network environment, Microsoft may have several solutions for you as well.


----------



## type_r12 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for you help.

Another, question. I want to run a replace command. I want to update all of my content in a folder on my desktop to another folder on a server. How would i code that? I am having problems with the /a switch.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Several utilities out there to do that.
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptreplicator.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/synctoy.mspx


----------

